# Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe



## icecold (5. September 2009)

*Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

*PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Da es ja viele Probleme mit dem Einfärben vom Wasser einer Wasserkühlung gibt hatte ich eine Idee man könnte das Wasser ja mit chemischen Säure-Base-Indikatoren färben. 
Da man sich bei Ideen ja nicht immer sicher sein kann ob sie funktionieren mache ich einen Test.

*Nachahmen ist erwünscht
**
Warnung:** Alle Arbeiten mit den Indikatoren geschehen auf eigene Gefahr. 

Man sollte vorsichtig mit ihnen um gehen, sprich nicht schlucken, von kleinen Kindern fern halten, usw. 

Außerdem sollte man auch immer mit kleinen Mengen aber viel Vernunft arbeiten.*
 

Aufbau:​ 
Ich habe in jedes Glas etwas des jeweiligen Indikator gegeben.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Dann habe ich ein Dreier Gespann aus Kupferrohr, transparntem 11/8 Schlauch aus dem Baumarkt und Alufolie(im Baumarkt gab es leider kein Alurohr). 
Das habe ich dann mit Heißkleber verbunden sodass die einzelnen Teile Kontakt zueinander haben. 



Dann habe ich das Testgespann in das gefärbte Wasser gehängt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Mittlerweile habe ich das Gespann einfach in das Wasser gelegt um die Gläser verschließen zu können.



Die Farben

Blau​ Indikator: Bromthymolblau 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Grün 


Indikator: Unisol




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Orange

Indikator: Methylornage




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Gelb

Indikator: Methylrot                                                                    Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
​

Rosarot
Indikator: Phenolphtalein                                                           Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Anmerkung: Da der PH-Wert der Inno Protect IP zu niedrig ist muss man ihn mit z.B. Natriumcarbonat etwas erhöhen.

Giftgrün/Gelb

Stoff: Natrium-Fluorescein                                                               Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Anmerkung: Leuchtet nur unter UV-Licht giftgrün.  
Vorsicht: es reichen kleinste Mengen aus.​

Dann würden alle Gläser mit Alufolie verschlossen und auf die Fensterbank gestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wenn man als Basis nur destilliertes Wasser nimmt haben die Indikatoren eine andere Färbung, da destilliertes Wasser einen PH-Wert von 7 hat. Man benötigen aber einen PH-Wert von über sieben, am besten 9  da alle Indikatoren dann ihre "endgültige" Farbe erreicht haben. 
Ausgenommen ist das "Giftgrüne", da Flurecin keine Indikator kann man auch Wasser mit PH-Wert 7 nutzen.  ​*
Die Farbe des Wasser hängt schlussendlich auch von der Beleuchtung und der Konzentration des Indikators ab.


Shops zum Kaufen der Indikatoren:
* -OMIKRON
*

Viel Spaß damit.

*
MfG icecold


----------



## -NTB- (5. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

klingt interessant, werde gespannt das ergebnis verfolgen

darf ich noch fragen wie dir diese idee in den kopf gekommen ist


----------



## icecold (5. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Gute Frage ich weis es garnicht mehr so genau. Ich beschäftige mich neben und auch teilweise in der Schule gerne mit Chemie. Das kommt dann einfach und du überlegst ob es funktioniert das du ganz vergisst wann du auf die Idee gekommen bist. 
Auf dem Klo war es nicht.


----------



## TheReal1604 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Super Idee! 

Werde ich ebenfalls weiterverfolgen!


----------



## icecold (6. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Danke 
ich habe nochmal neue Bilder bei Tageslicht gemacht.


----------



## Bu11et (6. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Kann mich nur der Meinung der anderen anshcließen. Das Problem mit der Wasserfarbe besteht ja seid längerem und sollte dein Vorhaben possitiv ausgehen, kannst du deine Idee vllt an gewisser Hersteller verkaufen


----------



## Olstyle (6. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Die Eigenschaft durch hinzufügen von Basen oder Säuren quasi dynamisch die Wasserfarbe zu verändern hat sicher auch was. Fehlt nur noch die elektrische Einspritzung selbiger .


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

tolle Idee! umbedingt bis zu ende führen, den Versuch.


----------



## icecold (6. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

@Jefim Mit dem Verkaufen kann ich es mal Probieren. 

@Olstyle Das mit dem Säure dazuschütten damit wäre ich vorsichtig den Säure greift Metall wie Alu an bei KUpfer weis ich es nicht genau. 
Aber es gibt noch andere Indikatoren die bei dem PH-Wert andere Farben haben. 
Z.B. Für Gelb könntest du Methylrot,Thymolblau oder Methylorange nehemen.
Bei Rot wird es schwierig da die rote Färbung bei den meisten Indikatoren bei einem sehr niedrigen PH-Wert (einer Säure) eintritt. (In dem Wikipedia Artikel steht fast alles drin)

@0Martin21 weiter führen werde ich ihn auf jeden fall nur wann ist so ein versuch zuende

MfG


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

@icecold Säure greift alle Metalle an! Al zersetzt sich schneller ams Cu weil es nicht so hoch wertig ist wie Cu.


Und der Test ist erst nach einem Jahr!? zu ende.


----------



## icecold (7. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Das ist aber lange wenn in ca. 2 Monaten noch nichts negatives passiert ist werde ich es mal in einem Kühlkreislauf testen.


----------



## ole88 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

ja wie siehts bei dir aus?


----------



## icecold (7. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ja also momentan tut sich nichts. Sprich immer noch schönes blau am schlauch Kupfer oder Alu sind keine Verfärbungen und es gibt keine Flocken. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Frage: Warum hast du die Teile nicht leitend verbunden?
Das ist in einem PC, wo letztlich fast alles irgendwie geerdet ist, auch nicht gegeben.


----------



## creativecase (7. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Hey, mach weiter,hört sich gut an!

versuch es mal mit citronensäure!
das gibt ein helleres blau...


----------



## icecold (8. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

@ruyven_macaran Ich hab die ohne Kontakt verbunden weil ich ausschließen wollte das es irgendwelche Wechselwirkungen zwischen den Metallen gibt an die elektrische isolation hab ich nicht gedacht. Aber ich denke das macht nichts da die teile ja nicht unter Strom stehen.

@creativecase das habe ich auch schon überlegt aber erstens ändere ich damit den PH-Wert womit die Eigenschaften des Korrosionsschutzes verloren gehen können Zweitens damit neutraliesieren sich die Säure und die Base und es enstehen die etsprechenden Salze was zu Auslockungen führen kann.
UNd bei viel zugaben von Zitonensäure wird die ganze mischung sauer und greift die Metalle an.  
Und außerdem wird das Blau dann nicht heller (da muss man es nur verdünnen) sonder es wird grün oder gelb(jenachdem wie viel Säure man reintut).

Aber zur anderen Farbgebung werde ich mal noch andere Indikatoren verwenden mit denen man eine Gelbe Farbe und beim mischen mit Bromthymolbalu Grün bekommt. Aber rot oder rot haltige Farben (z.B. orange oder lila) werden wahrscheinlich nicht möglich sein weil die mir bekannten Indikatoren erst ab einem PH-Wert von ca. 5 rot werden (das ist dann sauer.

Und heute mittag werde ich wahrscheinlich noch neue Bilder in guter Qualität machen können.
MfG icecold


----------



## Hektor123 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Du weißt auf jeden fall wovon du sprichst^^ Hoff ich auf jeden Fall 
Mach weiter so. Sehr interessant.


----------



## icecold (8. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Das mit den Säuren und Basen und Indikatoren hab ich halbwegs drauf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



icecold schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran Ich hab die ohne Kontakt verbunden weil ich ausschließen wollte das es irgendwelche Wechselwirkungen zwischen den Metallen gibt an die elektrische isolation hab ich nicht gedacht. Aber ich denke das macht nichts da die teile ja nicht unter Strom stehen.



Jein.
Das wirklich große Problem in gemischten Kreisläufen ist elektrochemische Korrosion. Einfach nur die Lösung von Alu in nicht-saurem Wasser würde eine ganze Weile dauern.


----------



## icecold (8. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ja aber bei gemischten Kreisläufen ist ja das Kupfer nicht im direkt Kontakt mit dem Alu, oder?
MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

In Fällen von Kühlern aus Kupfer und Alu sowieso, aber auch wenn ich einen Alu-Radiator und Kupferkühler habe, befinden sich im Radiator zumindest vernickelte Anschlüsse und er ist i.d.R. elektrisch leitend mit dem Gehäuse verbunden. Selbiges dient auch Hardwarekomponenten als Erdung, d.h. wenn ein Heatspreader oder ein Montageloch geerdet ist (oder der Kühler, wie bei einer GTX295, am Slotblech befestigt wird), besteht auch zu weiter entfernten Komponenten eine leitende Verbindung. (da die wenigsten Leute gar keinen CU-Radi im System haben, würde ich immer davon ausgehen, dass elektrochemische Korrosion möglich ist)


----------



## icecold (8. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Also soll ich noch eine Stück Metall drüber legen damit die "Elektrischen Kontakt" haben?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Kannst den Test ja jetzt erstmal laufen lassen - aber wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, ein dritte Glas zu machen, in dem Alu und Kupfer Kontakt haben, wäre das vielleicht interessant.


----------



## icecold (10. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Beim dritten Glas wirds schwer weil ich grad kein Protect IP mehr hab ich muss erst noch zum K&M fahren und neues hohlen.


----------



## creativecase (10. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

sieht gut aus! 
aber versuchs mal so wie macaran das sagt!


----------



## icecold (10. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

So 
nachdem ich das Inno Protect IP besorgt hatte habe ich noch mal ein Glas mit sich Kupfer und Aluminium berühren. 
Ich denke Bilder braucht man davon nicht( die Qualität ist ehnicht gut)


----------



## Skaos (10. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Hey super, hier werden ja echt weder Kosten noch Mühen gescheut!! Wäre ja zu geil, wenn sich der Aufwand am Ende lohnen würde


----------



## icecold (10. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ja danke wobei es sich in Grenzen hält.
Der Test ist relativ Kosten und Mühenarm.
Aber hoffentlich lohnt es sich am Ende und ich kann es an eine Firma verhöckern.


----------



## clemi14 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Also ähm!!!

Nuja ich mach Chemie auch gern, sogar so gern das ich so blöd war chemie LK zu machen! 

Also rein theoretisch dürfte dem Kupfer nichts passieren, solang de net iwelche organischen Säuren da rein kippst!  Man könnte natürlich iwie versuchen die Farbe irgendwie anders zu wechseln!!!

Mir fallen da jetz gewisse indikatoren ein, für calcium un so nen spaß, aber Calcium in der Kühlung is au net so das wahre!!
Ich kann ja mal mein Lehrer fragen, man müsste vllt sowas nehmen wie nen indikator für chlorid oda so!

nuja ich gucks mir hier mal noch an!


----------



## icecold (18. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

In der Inno Protect ist haupsächlich Ethylenglycol , auch nur Glykol genannt wenn du dir die Strucktur Formel genau anschaust siehst du, dass Glykol alkalisch ist. Wenn man dann noch ne Säure rein kippt dann ist es nicht mehr alkalisch ich weis zwar nicht was genau passiert (kommt sicher auch auf die Säure an) aber ich kann ziemlich sicher sagen das es Mindest seinen Korrosionsschutz verliert und es bestimmt dann ausflockungen gibt. 

Für das ändern der Farbe würde ich einfach einen anderen Indikator nehmen wie Methylorange oder -rot. Allderings kann man dann keine Rothaltigen Farbe bekommen. 
Ich habe heute in der Ersten Chemie Stunde diesen Jahres gleich mal meine Lehrerin gefragt und die hat gesagt das da durch Aluminum und Kupfer keine Reaktion mit dem Indikator auftritt. Sprich alles schon die Farbe behält und alles so bleibt wie es ist.

btw: ich muss ende diesen Jahres auch für die Lks oder wie das Jetzt heißt wählen nehme höchst wahrscheinlich auch Chemie

Und sonst kann ich eigendlich nicht viel spannendes berichten die Gläser fristen ihr Dasein auf der Fensterbank und es tut sich eigendlich nichts.
Es sieht also gut aus in Sachen Wasserfarben die nicht stören.

MfG


----------



## hotfirefox (18. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



icecold schrieb:


> In der Inno Protect ist haupsächlich Ethylenglycol , auch nur Glykol genannt wenn du dir die Strucktur Formel genau anschaust siehst du, dass Glykol alkalisch ist. Wenn man dann noch ne Säure rein kippt dann ist es nicht mehr alkalisch ich weis zwar nicht was genau passiert (kommt sicher auch auf die Säure an) aber ich kann ziemlich sicher sagen das es Mindest seinen Korrosionsschutz verliert und es bestimmt dann ausflockungen gibt.


 
Sorry aber mir ist es vollkommen neu das ein zweiwertiger Alkohol alkaisch ist, da er Wasser nicht dissoziieren lässt 
Wenn man da ne Säure rein kippt, findet da keine Neutralisation statt, höchstens die Bildung von Ester


----------



## icecold (19. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Wiso färbt sich dann Bromtymolblau blau?  Was es übrigens nur im alkalischen tut. Außerdem hat das doch die Zwei OH "Anhängsel" wenn diese negativ geladen sind ist es alkalisch wenn nicht habe ich das falsch interpretiert.

Aber was ist dann was es alklisch macht?


----------



## hotfirefox (19. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ionen lassen Wasser dissoziieren und in dem Protect IP wird wohl irgend eine Base noch enthalten sein oder es werden schlicht und ergreifend Ionen aus deinem WaKü-Kreislauf gelöst.
Bei den OH Anhängsel spricht man in der organischen Chemie von der Hydroxygruppe, sprich in erster Linie die funktionelle Gruppe der Alkohole und Phenole


----------



## icecold (19. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Aus dem Kreislauf kann die Base aber nicht kommen den das Wasser ist frisch aus der Flache in das Glas gekommen


----------



## hotfirefox (19. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Hm stimmt nicht dran gedacht, dennoch kommen irgend woher Ionen evl. ist im Inno shon was drin


----------



## zcei (19. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

seit hotfirefox versteh ich halbwegs Bahnhof  
Chemie ist mir nicht fremd, so ist es nich aber: 





> zweiwertiger Alkohol alkaisch ist, da er Wasser nicht dissoziieren lässt


Was heißt ditte denn 

Versuch finde ich gut  Nicht nur, dass dir sowas eingefallen ist, nein du verwirklichst es auch noch^^

Bin mal gespannt, ob sich noch was dramatisches verändern wird 

MfG zcei


----------



## hotfirefox (20. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Lesen bildet mein junger Padawan 
Evl. verstehst du es damit 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dissoziation_(Chemie)

Oxonium ? Wikipedia



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Sorry aber mir ist es vollkommen neu das ein zweiwertiger Alkohol alkaisch ist, da er Wasser nicht dissoziieren lässt


Soll heisen, das Alkohol oder in dem Fall genauer Ethan-1,2-diol nicht in Ionen zerfallen kann und damit Wasser nicht dissoziieren läst zu OH−
Um mal wider zum eigendlichen Thema zu kommen, ich habe die Anmerkung nur gemacht, da folgende Aussage falsch ist



icecold schrieb:


> In der Inno Protect ist haupsächlich Ethylenglycol , auch nur Glykol genannt wenn du dir die Strucktur Formel genau anschaust siehst du, dass Glykol alkalisch ist. Wenn man dann noch ne Säure rein kippt dann ist es nicht mehr alkalisch ich weis zwar nicht was genau passiert (kommt sicher auch auf die Säure an) aber ich kann ziemlich sicher sagen das es Mindest seinen Korrosionsschutz verliert und es bestimmt dann ausflockungen gibt.


 
weil:
1. Glykol nicht alkalisch ist und nicht in Ionen zerfällt in Wasser so wie es Basen eben tun.
2. Wäre Glykol in Lösung eine Lauge, würde durch Zugabe von Säure nicht zwangsweise etwas Ausflocken, da vile Salze Wasserlöslich sind.
3. Da Glykol eben ein Alkohol ist, kann es nur zu einer verseterung kommen bei zugabe von Säure.


Warum Inno IP dem Indikator nach alkalisch ist kann ich so nicht sagen, da ich keine Probe da habe für eine Kationenanalyse


----------



## icecold (20. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



> Versuch finde ich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke



> Bin mal gespannt, ob sich noch was dramatisches verändern wird


Hoffentlich nicht denn dann hätten wir eine Lösung für das Wasserfarbenproblem.



> Soll heisen, das Alkohol oder in dem Fall genauer Ethan-1,2-diol nicht in Ionen zerfallen kann und damit Wasser nicht dissoziieren läst zu OH−
> Um mal wider zum eigendlichen Thema zu kommen, ich habe die Anmerkung nur gemacht, da folgende Aussage falsch ist
> 
> Zitat:
> ...



Sorry tut mir Leid habe nur gedacht da es ja die Zwei OH Anhängsel gibt das es alkalisch ist den Natronlauge ist ja auch NaOH- da aber hier die OH Anhängsel nicht negativ sind ist es wohl nicht alkalisch. Hab ich flasch interpretiert sorry.( Habe mich aber auch schon gewundert habe nämlich noch nie gehört das Alkohl alkalisch ist aber das wasser ist ja eindeutig alkalisch)



> Warum Inno IP dem Indikator nach alkalisch ist kann ich so nicht sagen, da ich keine Probe da habe für eine Kationenanalyse



Sind bei Basen nicht Anionen vorhanden.

Auf der Inno IP Packung steht übriegens das der PH-Wert immer überacht sein sollte und, dass man wenn er drunter fällt das Wasser austauschen sollte.


Ich könnte Innovatek ja mal den Vorschlag machen ob die das mit den Indikatoren dann auch für ihr Wasser nutzen wollen weil bis jetzt machen die ja keine Farben rein weil das eben sonst Risiken birgt.
Und vielleicht springt ja dann auch für mich was raus.

MfG


----------



## hotfirefox (20. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Nein Basen bestehen aus Kationen
Kation ? Wikipedia
Nur die OH Gruppe ist in dem Fall das Anion.


----------



## icecold (21. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Aha OK das wuste ich nicht ich dachte das Ganze Base Molekül wäre Negativ geladen (z.B. NaOH) aber dann muss ja das z.B. Natrium im Natriumhydroxid positiv geladen sein oder.(korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege)

Btw. der Thread hat schon über 1000 Klicks schein ja nicht ganz un interresant zu sein

MfG


----------



## Skaos (21. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



icecold schrieb:


> Btw. der Thread hat schon über 1000 Klicks schein ja nicht ganz un interresant zu sein



Na Hallo, wenns darum geht ohne Flocken und Rückstände die Suppe farbig zubekommen sind da ne ganze Menge Leute mit dabei.. auch wenn ich zugeben muss anfangs meinen Hass auf Chemie etwas zu bereuen, weiß ich seit den Posts von Hotfirefox wieder ganz genau warum das so war, einfach nur grausig diese Naturwissenschaft, da bleib ich doch lieber bei der puren Physik..


----------



## icecold (21. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

@ Skaos mögen halt net alle


----------



## icecold (26. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

So. Wie angekündigt habe ich mal noch andere Farben mit in den Test aufgenommen.
Diese Farben sind Grün (Unisol als Indikator) und Gelb-Orange (Methylorange als Indikator).
 Die Kühlflüssigkeit ist wie bisher Inno Protect IP. 
Die Bilder sind in super Qualität, da ich endlich mal eine gescheite Kamera hatte (ein Danke an Creativcase). 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem haben wir noch ein paar Bilder vom blauen Wasser gemacht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Farbe ist immernoch die selbe wie am Anfang des Tests.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Kupfer, dem Alu und dem Schlauch sind keinerlei Rückstände zu erkennen.

Und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder von allen zusammen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So nach den vielen Bildern und langen Ladezeiten hoffe ich die Farben haben euch gefallen.

MfG icecold


----------



## Galaxy345 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Sieht echt geil aus 
Da überleg ich mir doch noch ob ich nun blaue Schläuche holen geh oder net 
Das Blau gefällt mir am besten da es irgentwie weniger trüb ist 

Hast du einfach einmal mit Licht im Hintergrund und einmal ohne fotographiert ?


----------



## icecold (27. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



> Das Blau gefällt mir am besten da es irgentwie weniger trüb ist


Ist auch alles eine Frage der Dossierung.



> Hast du einfach einmal mit Licht im Hintergrund und einmal ohne fotographiert ?


Ja


----------



## Skaos (27. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Hammergeil.. sieht immer mehr nach der Lösung aller Wakü-Farbprobs aus.. übrigens echt schöne Bilder, wenn man so die ersten als Vergleich nimmt 

Ich hoffe das Ergebnis bleibt so..


----------



## icecold (30. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ich muss leider sagen, dass die grüne Farbe (Unisol) versagt hat. Auf dem PVC-Schlauch sind nach nur zwei Tagen leider schon deutliche grüne Rückstände (Bild kommt noch). Auf dem Alu und Kupfer sind keine Verfärbungen und Ausgeflogt ist auch nichts. 
Jetzt muss man halt mal noch ne weile warten ob das das einzige ist was negativ auffällt. Wenn das so bleibt kann man das ja noch halbwegs verkraften wenn man ne andere Farbe will muss man halt die Schlauche wechseln. 

Aber das gute ist die anderen Proben  sind noch OK 

Ich muss jetzt halt mal schauen wie es sich mit der Zeit weiter entwickelt.

MfG icecold


----------



## Skaos (30. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

na mein Gott, würd aber auch sagen, dass man einen gefärbten Schlauch verkraften kann, solang der Rest stimmt


----------



## icecold (30. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ja klar seh ich auch so aber war halt mal so zur info da ich ja sonst nichts spannendes zu sagen habe


----------



## Skaos (30. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



icecold schrieb:


> Ja klar seh ich auch so aber war halt mal so zur info da ich ja sonst nichts spannendes zu sagen habe



^^ gut zu wissen.. aber hast ja Recht, son bissel Therapie is ja son Forum schließlich auch


----------



## icecold (30. September 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



Skaos schrieb:


> ^^ gut zu wissen.. aber hast ja Recht, son bissel Therapie is ja son Forum schließlich auch



genau


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



Skaos schrieb:


> na mein Gott, würd aber auch sagen, dass man einen gefärbten Schlauch verkraften kann, solang der Rest stimmt



Nur kann man dann eigentlich auch gleich gefärbte Schläuche nehmen


----------



## Skaos (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nur kann man dann eigentlich auch gleich gefärbte Schläuche nehmen




Und den dann in den AGB legen?!


----------



## Nucleus (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ne, besser ist ein Beleuchtungsmodul und eine LED.
Passt einfach besser in den AGB als ein Schlauch


----------



## Galaxy345 (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

xD 

Wo kriegt man das Zeug denn zu kaufen ?
In der Apotheke ? Oder muss man da schon bestellen ?
Wenn das Blaue keine Rückstände hinterlässt dann ist es meins  

DD 16/10 mit der blauen Farbe -> Lechtz 

mfG Galaxy


----------



## icecold (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



Galaxy345 schrieb:


> xD
> 
> Wo kriegt man das Zeug denn zu kaufen ?
> In der Apotheke ? Oder muss man da schon bestellen ?
> ...



Das "Blaue" wirst du am besten unter dem Namen Bromtymolblau kriegen sonst wird es sehr sehr schwer es zu bekommen. 
Aber über das Thema hab ich mir auch mal gedanken gemacht und auch mal im Internet geschaut aber eher weniger gefunden. 
Man kann es mal in der Apotheke versuchen die müssten das eigendlich haben. 
Aber ich habe es von meiner Mutter und die ist Hebamme und die brauchen des irgendwie.

Wo bei es allgemein etwas schwierig ist so etwas zu kriegen da es hal eine (ungefährlichw) Chemiekalie ist aber man kennt das ja wie das so mit Chemiekalien ist.

Man sollte mal Aquatuning oder A-C-Shop oder sonstige kontacktieren ob die das nicht auch verkaufen könnten.


MfG icecold


----------



## Galaxy345 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Schreib denen erstmal du würdest ihnen gerne eine Information verkaufen für nicht flockende Wasserzusätze 

Danke, ich geh dann in die Apotheke wenn das ganze zu meinem Gefallen verläuft 

Ändert sich der PH Wert in ner Wakü nie so dass er unter 7,5 fällt ?
Das wäre ja net so gut oder?

PS: Deine Mutter testet wohl warum die Babys schreien:
Wenn sie Hunger haben dann passiert nichts aber wenn sie *sauer* sind dann wird das Bromtymolblau gelb ^^

Ist schlecht ich weiss aber der musste jetzt sein ^^

mfG Galaxy


----------



## icecold (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



Galaxy345 schrieb:


> PS: Deine Mutter testet wohl warum die Babys schreien:
> Wenn sie Hunger haben dann passiert nichts aber wenn sie *sauer* sind dann wird das Bromtymolblau gelb ^^
> 
> Ist schlecht ich weiss aber der musste jetzt sein ^^
> ...


 
So schlecht ist er nicht.



Galaxy345 schrieb:


> Schreib denen erstmal du würdest ihnen gerne eine Information verkaufen für nicht flockende Wasserzusätze



Die haben hier sicher ihre Spione die schon alle Infos haben und morgen steht das da in den Regalen



Galaxy345 schrieb:


> Ändert sich der PH Wert in ner Wakü nie so dass er unter 7,5 fällt ?
> Das wäre ja net so gut oder?


Irgendwann *Ja,* *aber* dann muss man die Kühlfüssigkeit wechseln.
Auf der Protect IP Verpackung steht das, wenn der PH-Wert unter 8 fällt soll man die Flüssigkeit tauschen weil dann der Korrosionsschutz "verbraucht" ist. 
Mit Indikatoren ist die Sache einfacher, man braucht keine Teststreifen mehr sonder muss nur warten bis die Suppe langsam grün wird . Warten und Tee trinkenbzw. Bier.

MfG icecold


----------



## 0Martin21 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Hoffen wir mal das es Stabil ist, dann hat man gleich drei Fliegen mit einmal erschlagen!


----------



## icecold (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Also nach fast einem Monat wollte ich mal wieder ein Update machen. 
Es gibt weiter hin nichts negatives zu berichten (außer, dass das "Grüne" den Schlauch verfärbt). Was mir aber aufgefallen ist das aus den Gläsern am Fenster eine Menge an Kühlflüssigkeit verdunstet ist.
Aber sonst sieht alles super aus.


----------



## Skaos (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

^^ gut also wieder was gelernt, der Decke vom AGB schützt nich nur vor heraussprudelndem Wasser sondern auch vor der Verdunstung und sollte also drauf bleiben, na wenn das keine guten Nachrichten sind :

Nee aber ma im Ernst, ich bekomm langsam schon Lust mir die Lösung in blau selber mal anzumischen, denn die Suppe steht jetzt ja schon ne ganze Weile


----------



## ole88 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

hast du auch rot im angebot? weil das wäre echt geil wenn es das mit rot auch gibt


----------



## icecold (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ja das ist das Problem momentan leider noch nicht.
Das liegt aber nicht daran das ich da nicht ran komme oder es nicht will sondern das ich keinen Indikator finde der im alkalischen rot ist.

Wenn noch jemand einen Indikator hat der rot wird kann er mir den Namen sagen und versuche ihn zubekommen und in meinen Test mitauf zunehmen.

Ich werde aber sollt mal noch in der Schule meinen Chemielehrer fragen habe aber grad noch Ferien (und es ist Wochenende).

MfG icecold


----------



## Skim (1. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

ich hatte gelesen, das du das Phenolphtalein schon ohne Erfolg probiert hast! gebe da mal etwas Natriumcarbonat oder Natriumhydrogencarbonat dazu. damit doe lösung noch etwas Alkalischer wird.

Dann sollte es zu einem schönem Rot umschlagen. die Mischung sollte auch nicht agressiv sein...

Gruß Skim


----------



## icecold (1. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Das Phenolphtalein(schwerer Name) wird eher rosa.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich versuchs mal Danke für den Tipp und neheme es dann mit in den Test auf.

Btw: schon 2500 Klicks Juhu das muss gefeiert werden. 
Wenn das so weiter geht hat der Thread in 10Jahren so viele Klicks wie der Quatschthread.

Heute wohlgemerkt.

Nene Spass.
Wieder ernst.

Dann können sich die Gläser vielleicht bald über einen neuen Mitstreiter freuen.


MfG icecold


----------



## ole88 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

uiii, wenn du dann die komplette beschreibung wie ich das auch bei mir machen kann wär das absolut klasse. und ich hoffe das es korrosionschutz bietet und auch nicht abfärbt


----------



## icecold (7. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Hallo 
eigentlich wollte ich an dieser Stelle die Bilder von der Phenolphthalein-Lösung (auch das Rosa ne genannt) präsentieren. Da ich aber leider das Natriumcarbonat, das ich besorgt habe, kurz testen wollte in den ich es in Leitungswasser löse und dann Phenolphthalein hinzugebe und dabei leider versehentlich mein ganzes Fläschchen Phenolphthalein aufgebraucht habe- man muss dazu sagen, dass es noch dem ganzen Fläschchen immer noch nur leicht rosa war-kann ich hier leider keine Fertige rosa Färbung zeigen.
Aber ich wollte sagen das ich das Natriumcarbonat, auch Soda genannt, besorgt habe. 
Hier noch ein Bild davon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG icecold


----------



## Skim (8. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

ich werde es auch mal bei mir zuhause mit dem rot testen. kann sein, das man die menge des indikators erhöhen muß.
Mache da auch ma ein test...

Gruß Skim


----------



## icecold (8. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Wenn du nach einer weile keinen Farbumschlag kriegst musst du mehr Natriumcarbonat hereingeben dann bekommst du ein schönes Rosa unter bestimmten Lichtbedingungen sieht das dann sicher rot aus. Kannst dann ja Bilder von deinem Ergebniss posten.

MfG icecold


----------



## Galaxy345 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Wie siehts denn aus ? Noch keinerlei Ablagerungen und so ?


----------



## icecold (23. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ja also alles wie gehabt beim "Blauen" ist alles so wie am Anfang die Schläuche sind etwas trübe geworden, dass liegt aber an der InnoProtectIP (die werden auch ohne Indikator trüb).

Das Orangene färbt auch nicht und beim Grünen sind wie schon gesagt nur die Schläuche, aber nicht das Metall, etwas grün gefärbt.

Es sieht also weiterhin gut aus.

MfG icecold


----------



## Skaos (23. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

na ich denke mal fast so langsam können wir den Test als erfolgreich beendet ansehen oder?

Kannst dich ja schonmal kümmern, wie du den Handel mit den Indikatoren am besten auf die Reihe kriegst 

Oder alternativ deine Bezugsquellen verraten, aber ich denk mal das Zeugs is nich für jeden frei zugänglich, oder??

MfG Skaos


----------



## icecold (23. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ja der Test wird auch in mein aktuelles Projekt eingebunden (Blauer Wasserfall Rebel 9).
Da wird es dan auch in ein zwei Wochen Bilder von geben.

Zur Beschaffung da muss ich mal schauen wie man das machen kann. Im Prinzip kann man das auch in der Aptheke kaufen man sollte halt nicht den eindruck vermitteln damit irgendetwas explosives oder so vor zuhaben. Man sollte außerdem nicht gleich 10Liter ordener weil das ersten die Kapazität der Apotheke überfordern und zweitens auf das gerade beschrieben Problem zurückfallen kann.

MfG icecold


----------



## Skaos (24. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Stimmt, damit kämen wir auch direkt zur Dosierung.. was denkst du wäre angemessen für eine brauchbare Färbung?


----------



## Lifty (24. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ich schätze man muss aber jeweils zu dem Indikator noch entsprechend was zum auslösen der Farbreaktion reinhauen oder? Also vielleicht auch ganz gut zu wissen was fürn Zeug man da noch zusätzlich reinhauen muss damits bunt wird


----------



## Galaxy345 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Na ein handelsüblicher Korrosionsschutz wie IP sind doch stark basisch 
Das müsste eigentlich reichen.

Welcher Korrosionsschutz trübt die Schläuche denn nicht?
Btw fällt es auf wenn man die Schläuche nach ein paar Monaten mit Inhalt vergleicht ?


----------



## Skaos (24. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



Lifty schrieb:


> Ich schätze man muss aber jeweils zu dem Indikator noch entsprechend was zum auslösen der Farbreaktion reinhauen oder? Also vielleicht auch ganz gut zu wissen was fürn Zeug man da noch zusätzlich reinhauen muss damits bunt wird




Die normalen Mitteln wie Inno Protect haben einen bestimmten PH-Wert der den TE überhaupt erst auf die Idee brachte mit Indikatoren zu arbeiten, es reicht also völlig aus, den Indikator in die Flüssigkeit zu geben und der ganze Spaß reagiert, wie damals im Chemie-Unterricht auch  Es brauch nur einen bestimmen Indikator für bestimmte Färbungen, keine weiteren bestimmten Zusätze, die Einfluss nehmen 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Lifty (24. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Also sind alle diese Indikatoren für einen bestimmten, hohen PH-Wert im basischen Bereich? Komisch das es da so viele verschiedene Farben gibt aber das macht die ganze Sache natürlich viel einfacher wenns mit der Standard-InnoProtect-Plörre schon einfärbt


----------



## icecold (24. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



Skaos schrieb:


> Die normalen Mitteln wie Inno Protect haben einen bestimmten PH-Wert der den* TE* überhaupt erst auf die Idee brachte mit Indikatoren zu arbeiten, es reicht also völlig aus, den Indikator in die Flüssigkeit zu geben und der ganze Spaß reagiert, wie damals im Chemie-Unterricht auch  Es brauch nur einen bestimmen Indikator für bestimmte Färbungen, keine weiteren bestimmten Zusätze, die Einfluss nehmen
> 
> MfG Skaos



Was ist ein TE?

Der PH-Wert von dem Inno Protect IP liegt bei etwas über 8 also alkalisch, aber nicht zu stark.

ZU den Schläuchen das waren welche aus dem Baumarkt die nicht für den Zweck gedacht sind.

Die verschieden Farben kommen von den verschiedenen Indikatoren. Ich mache hier mal eine Liste:

Das Blaue- Bromthymolblau 

Das Gelb-Orangene- Methyl-Orange

Das Grüne- Unisol

Die Dosierung ist eine gute Frage ähm das kannst du eigendlich nach gefühl machen aber für 1L Kühlfüssigkeut würde ich schon so 30-40ml Indikator einplanen. Ich muss aber sagen das ich beim reinfüllen einfach so viel rein hab das mir die Farbe gefällt.

MfG


----------



## Skaos (25. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



icecold schrieb:


> Was ist ein TE?



TE=Threadersteller  quasi Du 


Wenn die Dosierung so einfach is, dann ists ja gut, hätt ja sein können, dass man etwas Reaktionszeit einrechnen muss.. denn ich hab son Talent, mir geht am Anfang zu viel rein, bzw. find ichs da super und dann verstärkt sich der Effekt nochmal  Aber wenn das hier nich passieren kann is ja alles i.O. 

MfG Skaos


----------



## Lifty (25. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Also dieses Bromthymolblau hats mir ja wirklich angetan  Da werd ich mal in meiner Apotheke danach fragen. Wie viel darf sowas denn etwa kosten? Vielleicht krieg ichs ja auch irgendwo in meiner Hochschule... werd mal paar Leute anhauen 


Edit:

Wars bei dir schon eine fertig zusammengemischte Lösung oder hast du das aus Pulver selber zusammen gerührt? Und wo hast du das nochmal herbekommen? Im Internet finde ich das Zeug nur in Pulverform, das wird wohl die gängige Verbreitungsform sein.

Laut Wikipedia lässt es sich so zusammenbrauen: "Zur Herstellung einer gebrauchsfertigen Indikatorlösung gibt man 0,04 g Bromthymolblau in 0,64 ml 0,1-molare Natronlauge und füllt mit Wasser auf 100 ml auf." Das InnoProtect ersetzt dann wohl die Natronlauge oder?

Irgendwie aussichtslos eine so geringe Menge abzuwiegen... selbst wenn mans für 1l Lösung macht (quasi auf Vorrat ) bräuchte man nur 0,4g davon.... Da streikt doch meine Küchenwaage...  

Gibts da irgendwelche Risiken wenn man das zu konzentriert anmischt? Darauf läuft es nämlich hinaus wenn ich das so nach Bauchgefühl machen muss


----------



## icecold (25. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



Skaos schrieb:


> TE=Threadersteller  quasi Du
> 
> 
> Wenn die Dosierung so einfach is, dann ists ja gut, hätt ja sein können, dass man etwas Reaktionszeit einrechnen muss.. denn ich hab son Talent, mir geht am Anfang zu viel rein, bzw. find ichs da super und dann verstärkt sich der Effekt nochmal  Aber wenn das hier nich passieren kann is ja alles i.O.
> ...



Aha danke.

Reaktionszeit dürfte im Millisekundenbereich liegen fällt also nicht auf. du must nur schauen das sich das Zeug schon gut vermischt hat. Also umrühren.

@Lifty ich habe das von meiner Mutter, die ist Hebamme und braucht das Bromthymolbalu, die hat es aber aus einer Aptheke als Lösung nach DAB 7.
wenn du das Pulver hast weis ich nicht genau wie du das machen musst da können die dich in der Apotheke aber sicher beraten. 

Ach ja ich würde in eine Apotheke mit dem roten A vor der Tür gehen weil bei anderen Apotheken sind die etwas übervorsichtig was die die abgabe von solchen Sachen angeht (und die haben es auch teil weise nicht.)

Also 
Mfg icecold


----------



## Lifty (25. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Also ich hab hier mal bissl die Apotheken abtelefoniert. 2 Hatten es gar nicht und eine hatte es für den eigenen Gebrauch da und würde pro 1 gramm 57€ verlangen!! Aber nach der Mixturformel von Wiki wären das knapp 2€ für die 40mg. Denke das wäre ok zumal eine fertige 100ml Lösung im Internet so um die 14€ kostet....


----------



## icecold (25. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Wo denn?
Zum abwiegen hätte ich eine Lösung du sagtst einfach in der Apotheke das du nur 40mg willst und die können dir das abwiegen.
Dann must du halt alles reinkippen.

Aber 57€ für ein gramm sind schon gut das kann dann ja schon fast mit koks mihalten

MfG icecold


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Was Du alles für Preise kennst......

Obwohl: bei mir wird Koks in 1000-Tonne-Portinonen gefahren.......


----------



## Lifty (26. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



icecold schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> Zum abwiegen hätte ich eine Lösung du sagtst einfach in der Apotheke das du nur 40mg willst und die können dir das abwiegen.
> Dann must du halt alles reinkippen.
> 
> ...



Ja klar lass ich die das dann schon abwiegen.... bei dem Preis  
Ich habe eigentlich damit gerechnet das es in der Apotheke etwa soviel kostet wien Gramm im Internet (nicht für Koks... für das Bromthymolblau... ): um die 18€ und das hätte dann aber ewig gereicht.


----------



## Nugget100 (26. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Naja Verfärbtes Kühlmittel hin oder her. Man müsste auch mal testen ob es sich generell auf die Kühlleistung des zu kühlenden Mittels  auswirkt. Also ob eine verschlechterung oder sogar Verbesserung  zu bemerken ist. Soweit ich es noch aus meiner Chmeizeit kenne verändert sich das Wasser in seinen eigenschaften wenn es mit Materialien angereichert wird.  Falls ich da gepennt haben sollte ,für Kritik stehe ich gerne offen.


----------



## Skaos (26. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

sicherlich werden sich die Eigentschaften verändern, wenn wir aber von einer so geringen Mengen (verglichen mit dem was an Inno oder dergleichen im Kreislauf is) an Indikatorlösung ausgehen dürfte das kaum einen Einfluss haben, würde ich behaupten wollen.. dennoch kein verkehrter Gedanke, auch wenn Indikatoren an sich nur Stoffe/Reaktionen nachweisen und nich unbedingt an deren Eigenschaften drehen sollten..


----------



## icecold (26. November 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Manche Indikatoren sind sogar leicht basisch oder sauer aber das dürft nicht einen großen Einfluss haben zumal in 100ml Lösung nur 40mg drin sind und für einen Kreislauf braucht man höchsten 50ml der Lösung.

Aber das wird ja auch jetzt in einem PC mit Wakü und 9fach Radi eingesetzt da kann ich mal berichten ob sich ungewöhnliche Temperaturen entwickeln.


----------



## ole88 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

so ich bin jetzt bei lebensmittelfarbe aus der apotheke und bis jetzt passt auch alles keine verflockung oder ähnliches


----------



## icecold (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ja ich habe auch schon gehört das die Lebensmittelfarbe ganz gut sein soll. 
Aber das ist ja ein Test mit Indikatoren, aber es gibt natürlich noch andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

und kannst du die Methode empfehlen ? 

an Bromthymolblau käme ich als Chemie Lk-ler leicht ran^^


----------



## icecold (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ja das Bromthymolblau steht am längsten und hat bisher keinerlei Verfärbung und gefällt mir am Besten.

MfG icecold


----------



## Namaker (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Wenn ich Ende Januar/Anfang Februar mir die 5870 zulege, werde ich auch Bromthymolblau benutzen.
Dazu werde ich die Temperaturen testen, um den Unterschied festzustellen.


----------



## Nucleus (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Sorry, falls es im Thread schon behandelt wurde (habs im Eröffnungsbeitrag nicht gesehen)...

Hast Du auch eine Lösung für ein richtig sattes, vielleicht sogar dunkles *Rot*?


----------



## Skaos (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Da gibts son kleines Prob, weil sich kein Indikator finden lässt der ein brauchbares Rot zaubert.. das hier war ein Ansatz, aber naja...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...en-zum-faerben-des-wassers-7.html#post1238413


MfG Skaos


----------



## Nucleus (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Hmmm schade...


----------



## Xylezz (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Soo, war heute in der Apotheke um Methylorange zu kaufen (leider nur in Pulverform ....naja egal Natronlauge zu beschaffen ist ja easy)

Aufjedenfall wollten die mir das Zeug nicht verkaufen..könnte ja Mist damit machen
Habe denen erklärt das es für ne WaKü ist und die sagen "Computer-Tuhnieng?"(so ausgesprochen^^)
"Ehm...ja. 50mg sollten reichen."

Musste mich jetzt in ein Buch eintragen mit Adresse und allem weil das ja eine so gefährliche Substanz ist...und was hat es gekostet? 1€ 

MfG Xy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Wenn man sich das Sicherheitsdatenblatt so durchließt, nicht weiter verwunderlich

- Giftig bei verschlucken ("Erbrechen auslösen" les ich eher selten als Anweisung)
- Hautkontakt vermeiden/abspülen, kontaminierte Kleidung entfernen
- brennbar, unter Entwicklung giftiger Dämpfe (unabhängiges Atemgerät)
- nur für Fachleute zugänglich lagern
- Augenschutz erforderlich, Handschutz sowieso (aufs Material achten), Atemschutz wenn Stäube auftreten können
- Arbeiten unter Abzug
- enventuell krebserregend/mutagen
- nicht in Kanalisation, Abwasser, Gewässer oder Erdreich gelangen lassen
...

Möchte man vielleicht nicht unbedingt an Blink-Blink-Kiddies verkaufen, weil man genau weiß, dass die Unfug damit treiben.


----------



## icecold (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Naja mit 50mg kann man aber keinen all zu großen Schaden anrichten, da sind die ganzen alten Tabletten, die im Klo runter gespült werden schlimmer.

Aber ich habe jetzt mein Modding Projekt beendet. Das Projekt ist auch Teil des Test.
In die Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit habe ich "Das Blaue" hinzugegeben.
Das wird jetzt der Alltagstest unter real Bedingungen.

Hier ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist leider ein sehr helles Blau, da ich nicht genügenden Bromthymolblau hatte für eine höhere Konzentration.

Hie noch ein Link zum TB.

In einem halben Jahr werde ich dann mal schauen wie sich "das Blaue" gemacht hat.

MfG icecold


----------



## Skaos (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

In der Tat etwas schwach, aber ich denke man erkennt worums geht, auch wenn ne höhere Konzentration sicher für den Test praktischer/aufschlussreicher wäre.. aber ich bin mir eh ziemlich sicher, dann dein Kreislauf kein ganzes Jahr so bleibt wie er ist..


----------



## Xylezz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Hattest du das Methylorange eigentlich auch schon als Indikatorlösung oder in Pulverform? Und könntest du mal bitte den Schlauch der drin hängt fotografieren?

MfG Xy


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



icecold schrieb:


> Naja mit 50mg kann man aber keinen all zu großen Schaden anrichten, da sind die ganzen alten Tabletten, die im Klo runter gespült werden schlimmer.



Das sowieso, aber um 1kg Ratte umzubringen reichts gerade so. Die Frage ist halt, ob man überhaupt just-for-fun (und das sind bunte Farben in Wakü nunmal) die Umwelt vergiften sollte, egal mit wie wenig...


----------



## Xylezz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Da gebe ich dir Recht ruyven, allerdings werde ich es nicht einfach in den Ausguss kippen  Mein Vater ist Anästhesiefachpfleger und entsorgt das dann für mich im Krankenhaus :>


----------



## icecold (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

@Xylezz  der wird etwas trübe aber sonst pasiert nichts mit ihm er ist also klar( mehr oder weiger).Habe heute morgen erst nach geschaut. Das Trüben kommt aber vom Inno Protect IP, den das ist Baumarktschlauch.

@ ruyven_macaran ja natürlich sollte man damit vorsichtig umgehen. Und um deine Ratte zu töten musst du ihr auch die Volle Packung geben was aber nich passiert wenn man das in den Abfluss kippt. Aber natürlich ist es besser das als Sondermüll zu entsorgen.


----------



## muckelpupp (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Hi icecold,

http://www.feser-one.com/site/product_info.php?cPath=68&products_id=264 interessantes Thema! Kennst du evtl. eine Möglichkeit Wasser weiß zu färben? Hier war von Lebensmittelfarbe die Rede, aber in meiner Gegend finde ich sie leider nicht? Oder existieren bereits fertige Zusätze à la _Feser One_ - aber eben in weiß? Schwarz gibt es ja witzigerweise...


----------



## icecold (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Schnee.  Ist doch weis und ist Wasser.

Oder Milch hält aber nicht so lange. Wobei man mal testen müsst was passiert wenn man Milch mit Inno Protect IP mischt. Das teste ich aber nicht weil es glaube ich nach einer Woche echt Saumäßig stinkt.

 Aber sonst kenne ich keine Möglichkeit. Schwarz habe ich aber auch noch nicht gesehen.

MfG


----------



## Xylezz (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Milch mit Inno IP oh gott.....ich meine wenn man irgendwo eine Hütte im Wald hätte die man nicht braucht würde ich es ja testen ^^


----------



## muckelpupp (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Mein eigenes bescheidenes Experiment in dieser Sache, war damals ein totaler Fehlschlag, leider 



> *--// 2009-05-13 //--*
> 
> Salve. Zwei Dinge gibt's heute von mir zum Thema.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nucleus (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ich schätze mal, dass Tipp-Ex ausflockt, oder?


----------



## Olstyle (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ausser dem Nano Zeugs(alte Preview) hab ich noch nichts gesehen was weißer Kühlflüssigkeit auch nur nahe kommt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Wüsste auch nicht, wie das gehen soll - Weiß ist nunmal keine Farbe, die man reinmischen kann, sondern weiß ist "möglichst nah an Totalreflektion". Das ist bei Flüssigkeiten eher unüblich und fein verteilte Substanzen, die aber nicht löslich sind, bleiben i.d.R. halt nicht fein verteilt.


----------



## muckelpupp (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Ausser dem Nano Zeugs(alte Preview) hab ich noch nichts gesehen was weißer Kühlflüssigkeit auch nur nahe kommt.



Hallo Olstyle, danke für den Link. Interessantes Produkt - kannt' ich noch nicht. Nur der Preis ist alles andere als heiss, und man sieht auch leider nicht, wie es in der Praxis wirkt und aussieht...

edit: hab jetzt erst das Preview gesehen, somit ist der letzte Nachsatz hinfällig. Danke.


----------



## Pixelplanet (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*



muckelpupp schrieb:


> Mein eigenes bescheidenes Experiment in dieser Sache, war damals ein totaler Fehlschlag, leider



na das das passiert war eigentlich völlig klar

die farb pikmente setzten sich halt einfach ab

eventuelle abhilfe wäre zum weiß färben Titan dioxid und ein emulgator dazu


----------



## muckelpupp (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, das war auch etwas un-überlegt. Aber dank eurer Hinweise hier, und getreu dem Motto: '_if you wanna do it, you gotta do it right_' - habe ich es getan und mir dieses wahnsinnige _Nano-Fluid XP+_ bestellt von dem oben die Rede war. Das Zeug ist ja in Promille teurer, als flüssiges Gold!!? (für eine Flasche Fluid XP könnte man auch vier Flaschen Inno kaufen!) 

Hoffentlich ist es das wert. Die ersten Testläufe, bis das System steht, und alles funktioniert, werden auf jeden Fall mit dist. Wasser und Inno-Beigabe durchgeführt. Zur Sicherheit.


----------



## ole88 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

lebensmittelfarbe aus der giftbank ist von heut auf morgen rosa geworden^^
nun da ich eh wasser wechseln wollte ist alles wieder normal, echt lol von rot auf rosa und das ohne ersichtlichen grund


----------



## icecold (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: Chemische Säure-Base-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

*Zwischenstand nach 4 Monaten*​
So nach vier Monaten Testzeit gibt es malm ein zwischen Ergebnis mit Bilder.

Alle Farben zusammen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz Links ist das Blaue mit sich berührendem Kupfer und Alu, rechts daneben das Grüne, dann das Gelbe/Orange und dann noch mal das Blaue mit sich nicht berührendem Kupfer und Alu.

Im Detail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Orangen und Blauen ohne Kupfer/Alu-Kontakt gibt es weder Verfärbungen am Aluminium, Kupfer oder am Schlauch, auch gibt es keine Ausfällungen von Partikeln. Also alles super.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zum Blauen mit Kupfer/Alu-Kontakt.
Da gibt es auch keinerlei  Verfärbungen oder Ausfällungen.

Beim Grünen sieht das leider etwas anders aus. 
Hier hat sich leider der Schlauch grün gefärbt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kupfer und Aluminium sind aber nicht verfärbt, auch gibt es keine Ausfällungen.

Das mit den Verfärbungen ist aber weiter kein Problem, denn dies kann man ja leicht austauschen, wenn man die Farbe wechseln will.

Also es sieht weiter hin sehr gut aus. Ich werde den Test natürlich weiter führen und immer mal wieder berichten.

MfG icecold


----------



## muckelpupp (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Sehr cool! Verfolge gespannt deine Resultate...Danke.


----------



## icecold (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Wie läuft es eigendlich mit dem Nano Fluid.

Sonst hätte ich noch eine Idee, wie wäre  es wenn du fein gemahlenen Kalk in dem Wasser löst. Das sieht sehr weiß aus, aber ich glaube meines Wissens nach sinkt das zwar nach eine zeit aber, da das Wasser in einer Wakü ja in Bewegung.
Aber ich mache mir mal noch ein Glas wo ich das Teste.
Wo du aber Probleme kriegen könntest wäre wenn sich das Zeug dann in der Pumpe absetzt.
Aber man muss mal noch drüber nachdenken. 

MfG icecold


----------



## muckelpupp (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Äh, das _Nano Fluid_ wartet immer noch auf seinen ersten Einsatz, da das Gehäuse noch nicht ganz fertig ist. Sobald es läuft gibt's von mir eine Statusmeldung.

Das mit dem Kalk, überzeugt mich nicht wirklich, da ich u.a. sehr feine Düsenkühler im Einsatz habe (_aquacomputer cuplex XT Serie_). Denke nicht, dass sich das auf Dauer miteinander verträgt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ich würde mir eher Gedanken um die Pumpe machen. Die dürfte bei Schleifmitteln im Kreislauf wohl wesentlich früher schlapp machen, als irgendwelche Kühler.
Calciumcarbonat ist aber allgemein ein schlechte Idee - weil es sich eben tatsächlich löst und nicht nur fein verteilt. In gelöstem Zustand ist dann aber wieder farblos.


----------



## nyso (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Und was ist mit Natronlauge?
Das Zeug ist komplett im Wasser gelöst und weiß. Ganz nebenbei solle es eigentlich sogar die Komponenten schützen, weil es einer Übersäuerung des Wassers entgegen wirkt. Dadurch sollten Radiaoren und Anschlüsse länger leben...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ich hab schon häufiger mit Natronlauge gearbeitet und das war jedesmal eine klare Flüssigkeit. Ob die Materialien, die in einer Wakü vorkommen (vor allem auch in Pumpen) mit pH-Werten von 13-14 klarkommen, würde ich auch erstmal erfragen.
(und in den Bereich "ungefährliche Füllung" fällts sowieso nicht)


----------



## nyso (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Als das Kaiser-Natron im Glas aufgelöst ist weiß, nicht durchsichtig^^ Hilft angeblich gegen Sodbrennen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ich möchte Wetten, dass es keine reine Natronlauge ergibt 
(Die würde zwar auch gegen Sodbrennen helfen, zeitgleich aber auch gegen so nützliche Erfindungen wie Zunge, Rachen und Speiseröhre)


----------



## nyso (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ein Beutelchen Natron im Glas Wasser auflösen und trinken^^ Geh mal in die Apotheke und lass die Kaiser-Natron geben, kostet bloß 1-2€^^


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

@nyso: Das was du als Natron (auch Soda genannt) aus der Apotheke kennst, ist wasserhaltiges Natriumcarbonat (Na2CO3·10H2O). 
Eine Lösung davon ist nur solange weißlich, solange nicht alle Kristalle gelöst wurden - danach ist die Lösung transparent. Das dauert ein wenig, da sich Natron nicht so schnell auflöst. Die Lösung ist alkalisch, aber lange nicht so stark wie Natronlauge. Mit Natron lässt sich demnach auch keine Natronlauge herstellen .

Natronlauge ist hingegen eine stark ätzende wässrige Lösung von Natriumhydroxid (auch Ätznatron genannt). Sie wird für vielfältige Aufgaben in Technik und Chemie eingesetzt, ist aber wegen der Ätzwirkung (pH 14) in der Handhabung ungeeignet und macht auch keine weiße Färbung.


----------



## icecold (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Das das mit dem Kalk Probleme mit der pumpe geben würde habe ich mir auch gedacht, war auch eher ein Fun Vorschlag, oder für Leute die alle halbe Jahre eine neue Pumpe wollen.

@ruyven_macaran, Naja das mit der reinen Natronlauge wird schwer zu definieren, da es eine Lösung ist.
Aber man kann reines Natriumhydrooxid herstellen(NaOH), das ist das was man in Wasser geben muss um Natronlauge zu erhalten(man kann auch reines Natrium nehmen.

@VJoe2max, Natonlauge hat nur einen PH-Wert von 14 wenn man eine Konzentration von 1mol/l hat sonst kann man die Konzentration und damit den PH-Wert auch verringern oder erhöhen.

MfG icecold


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Unter "Natronlauge" ohne weiteren Zusatz verstehe ich (maximal) konzentrierte, ansonsten wäre es "xy%ige Natronlauge".


----------



## icecold (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

OK das wird aber einiges sein also 10mol/l sind locker drin habe ich auch schon gemacht,(mehr oder weniger beabsichtigt) das ist aber die 10fache Konzentration von der die den PH-Wert 14 hat. Aber ich denke da ist noch mehr drin einfach so viel Natriumhydroxid in reines H20 geben bissich nichts mehr löst.
Das hat dann wahrscheinlich einen PH-Wert über14 (und ja das geht, es gibt auch einen PH-Wert unter 0)

Aber ich glaube das Zeug kannst du nich mehr in deine Wakü geben.

Edit: habe gerade noch bei Wikipedia nach geschaut, ein gesätigte Lösung ensteht bei Raumtemperatur wenn man ca.1,26kg Natiumhydroxid in einem Liter Wasser löst. Das isn dann über den Daumen gepeilt 30mol/l und das ist auch das Maximum, aber das ist dann glaube ich nicht mehr schön.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Das ist schon bei 1 mol/l nicht mehr "schön". Zum Platinen entwickeln nehm ich immer nur ein paar Gramm auf 250ml. Auch das ist schon ganz schön ätzend, aber das geht dann grad noch so ohne Handschuhe .

Besonders spaßig ist Natronlauge aber bei 300°C (überhitzter Natronlaugen-Dampf aus einer NaOH-Schmelze mit Wasserdampfeinleitung) - da passieren ganz lustige Dinge mit Glasgefäßen


----------



## icecold (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ja klar 1mol/l ist sicher auch nicht zu empfehlen.
Ich sollte den Satz  umformulieren: ...dann wird es aber sehr unschön.

Ach ja in der Chemie gibt es viele lustige Sachen.


----------



## Xylezz (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ich muss dann immer an meinen Chemie Lehrer aus der 10ten Klasse Realschule denken(bin jetzt Technikgym^^)....man hat der sich erschreckt beim Knallgasexperiment  Der hat das glaub ich zum ersten mal gesehen...Naja an ner Realschule laufen auch viele Lehrer rum die Fächer unterrichten die sie gar nicht studiert haben


----------



## Callboy (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Eine kleine Frage zur Färbgeschichte.

Wie schaut es mit Uranin aus ? Bzw. Natriumsalz des Fluoresceins.

Es ist wasserlöslich, stark färbend und gelb... bei UV Grün :o
Würde sowas in Frage kommen ?


----------



## icecold (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Das könnte ich mal ausprobieren.
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## pelkomoye (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Hm mal in meinem Chemikant Gehirn kramnen...warum denn nur Indikatoren nehmen...wäre ned Farbe viel einfacher ^^ so Vystanin Patentblau, Dragocolor oder sowas...nagut wäre sehr schwer zu dosieren.

Mir klingelt da sowas im Ohr namens Tashiro...ich glaub das war zum Titrieren mit lila/grün Umschlag oder? Würde vllt auch gehen oder es gibt doch auch noch andere Methyl"farben", Methylrot glaub ich hatte ich schonmal im Einsatz...Verdammt ich hab doch grad erst Farbchromatografie gemacht was gabst denn da alles feines ^^

Übrigens ne Super Idee das Waküwasser mit Indikatoren zu färben!


----------



## icecold (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Danke für das Lob. 
Die erste Idee kam mir halt mit Indikatoren und daher habe ich bisher nur drei genommen aber ich habe schon das Natrium-Florecin besorgt und muss nur noch InnoProtectIP kaufen gehen. 
Ist leider aus gegangen.
Aber wenn ihr noch andere Stoffe habt und die nicht gefährlich sind (z.B. stark giftig, toxisch, oder stark umweltschonend) kann ich die gerne noch in den Test mit einbeziehen.
Brauchen würde ich noch "Rot".
Gift Grüne habe ich mit dem Flurecin ja jetzt. 
Die Bilder kommen dann in den nächsten Tagen wenn das Inno da ist.


----------



## pelkomoye (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Wie schon gesagt es gibt doch auf jeden Fall noch Methylrot und das ist nen schön sattes rot.

hier mal fix gegoogelt:
http://netchemie.de/images/lexi/052006.jpg

also so sieht das dann in etwa aus


----------



## windows (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Schöner und vorallem hilfreicher Test.


----------



## icecold (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

@windows Danke 

@pelkomoye das Methylorange sieht fast aus wie das Phenolphthalein. Das wollte ich auch mal noch mit aufnehmen.


----------



## pelkomoye (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

und nochmals: Methylrot nicht Methylorange


----------



## Xylezz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

 Methylorange hat er ja auch schon im Test (und ich aufm schreibtisch liegen^^)


----------



## pelkomoye (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

und nochmal weils so schön is ^^ er braucht noch rot also methylROT ;D keine sorge das orange habe ich schon zur kenntnis genomm
aber phenolphthalein geht natürlich auch is a weng kräftiger


----------



## Gebieter (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

LOL  

Ich hab mir heute Mittag noch überlegt, wie das eigentlich is, wenn man das Wasser mit Indikatoren färben würde  .

Genialer Test und grade die blauen Indikatoren wären doch mal sehr interessant. 

Bin mal gespannt ob sich da doch noch was verändert. Muss mal meinen Chemielehrer fragen, ob und wie Indikatoren überhaupt auf Metalle wirken können  .

Is auf alle Fälle ne echt gute Idee.


----------



## Halo34 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ich vermute du kannst das ganze mit der säure abblasen , den wir haben in Chemie Red/Ox vorgänge im moment, wenn du sehr unedle metalle hast, dann kann es passieren, das es dir bei säure hydroxidierte partikel gibt (Cu->Cu(OH)x, etc.), die zu schäden führen können (selbes prinzip beim autorost), bei der base bin ich aber nicht sicher, das könnte funktionieren


----------



## Gebieter (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ähhm wo hats bei ner Säure bitte OH-Gruppen??? Bei ner Säure hast doch H3O+ Ionen . Und das Wort hydroxidiert hab ich jetzt auch noch nie gehört  . OH- Ionen hast bei alkalischen Reaktionen. Ich pack gleich mal Chemiebuch raus haha


----------



## Halo34 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

JA stimmt scho, aber das is was anderes , was du sagst stimmt auch, aber das ist eben ne Red/Ox reaktion , da passiert das, in der autobatterie hats ja auch säure drinn und da passiert das gleiche. 
Unser Regen ist ja schliesslich auch sauer und nicht basisch und es gibt rost, dort gibt es Fe(OH)2.


----------



## Gebieter (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Stimmt ich hab das Redox jetzt übersehen, da hast natürlich alles drin  .

Egal, BTT wir sind hier ja nicht im Chemieunterricht  .


----------



## Olstyle (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Mal ganz davon abgesehen dass Kupfer immerhin so edel ist dass ein Hersteller der nur mit selbigem arbeitet zur (Zitronen-)Säure als Algenkiller rät.


----------



## Halo34 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

, das beste wär noch wenn du irgendwass mit zink drinn hast und das mit dem kupfer verbindest, was für ne sauerei 
(Na gut ich gebs zu, kupfer is ziemlich edel )


----------



## Callboy (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Ich bin mal echt gespannt, was da nun bei rauskommt 
Echt genialer Thread.
Vorallem stell ich mir die Ablege auch total genial vor...über leuchtende Gefässe, wie in einer Hexenküche 

BTW: nimmst du dann Uranin mit in deinem Versuch auf ?


----------



## pelkomoye (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

darfs vielleicht noch ein bischen parfüm sein? 
da kann ich aber auf jedenfall sagen das nix mit dem metall passiert, aber leider mit den schläuchen 
auf jedenfall würde man gleich riechen wenn was undicht wäre


----------



## MKay (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

Edit: Roterschlauch + Methylrange = Perfekter Rot/Leucht Look
Ich empfehle mich


----------



## pelkomoye (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

und nochmal warum denn nur nicht methylrot statt methylorange


----------



## icecold (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers*

*Das Gelbe/ Giftgrüne *​Nachdem ich heute endlich neues Inno IP kaufen konnte habe jetzt das Fluorescein/Uranin mit in den Test auf genommen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das neue Wasser in einer alten Flasche gemischt.

Dann habe ich drei solche Spatelspitzen Natriumfluorescein in ein Glas mit Inno IP gegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zeug färbt wahnsinnig stark. Also für spätere Nachahmer, Vorsicht.

Ohne Biltz und mit UV losem Licht ist das Wasser gelb gefärbt.


Dann die üblichen "Einhänge" Alu,Kupfer und Schlauch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Unter UV-Licht (die UV-Kathode ist leider nach 3 bis 4 Tagen Dauerbetrieb etwas defekt gegangen und strahlt nur noch sehr schwach).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal ein Gruppenfoto...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ich hoffe die Gemüter sind jetzt erst vorerst mal beruhigt. 
Für pelkomoye werde ich noch Methylrot und Phenolphthalein mit aufnehmen, bevor er noch durch dreht.*duckundweg* (ist nicht bös gemeint.) 
Das kann aber noch zwei drei Wochen dauern weil ich noch warten muss bis ich das nächste mal Chemie-AG habe.
Aber ich mache versprochen.

@ Halo34;  ich hatte auch nie vor da irgendwas mit Säuren zu machen. Die ausführlichen Erklärungen sind hier irgendwo im Thread zu finden(Sorry bin gerade zu faul um sie raus zu suchen).

@Olestyle;  das Inno Protect IP und auch die meisten anderen Wasserzusätze sind alkalisch das tötet Algen auch ab greif aber meines Wissens Metalle nicht an.

@Callboy;  Danke 

MfG


----------



## Halo34 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Flurecin mit aufgenommen*

Ne mit alkalischen substanzen solte eigentlich nicht gross was schief laufen (saufen sind ja auch alkalisch und gath nie was kapputt ) 

@icecold: ja wenn du nichts mit säuren machst sollte nix schief gehen


----------



## pelkomoye (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Flurecin mit aufgenommen*

ROT ROT ROT ROT ROT ROT ROT ROT nicht orange aber ja das rot sieht aus wie phenolphthalein ;D deswegen gehts schon aber des is ein mörsmäßig feines grün/gelb...schade wenn man kein wakü braucht ^^

wie schauts denn eig mit dem farbpulver aus? ne idee wert? also bei mir auf arbeit werden so ziemlich alle waschmittel und weichspüler damit gefärbt und man bekommt auch gute farben hin


----------



## Gnome (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Flurecin mit aufgenommen*

Geil! Deine Tests find ich gut . Bin mal gespannt, was raus kommt.

Wie lange soll der Test eigentlich laufen?


----------



## icecold (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Flurecin mit aufgenommen*

@Halo34;  ja denke ich auch sonst wäre Die Protect IP ja nicht alkalisch.

@pelkomoye ich habe doch rot geschrieben?! Du musst dich leider noch etwas gedulden.  Ja natürlich gehen Farbpulver auch aber eigentlich ist das ein Test mit Indikatoren aber da das Flurecin auch kein Indikator ist und ich noch rot brauche werde ich mich mal auf andere Wege machen Und ich muss den Thread wahrscheinlich bald umbenennen.

@ Gnome  Danke. Zur Testlänge, das weis ich noch nicht so genau ich lass es mal auf mich zu kommen es ist ja kein großer Aufwand.


----------



## Halo34 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Flurecin mit aufgenommen*

Setzt sich Farbpulver nicht in den öffnungen ab, könnte zu problemen führen


----------



## pelkomoye (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Flurecin mit aufgenommen*

ne das löst sich doch vollkommen ;D sonst wäre ja nachm waschen die waschmaschine verstopft und bunt, du brauchst da so geringe mengen z.b. in  dem dm wollwaschmittel was wir herstelen kommen auf 18t nut 36g farbe und es gibt noch ganz andere ansätze mit super schönen farben, lässt sich ja alles mischen und das gibts auch richtig kräftig z.b. AS Vollwaschmittel das hat nen richtig sattes grün


----------



## Skaos (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Flurecin mit aufgenommen S.16*

Hi,
aber gibt das Zeug auch ganz sicher keine Ausflockungen?? Denn das war ja bisher bei farbigen Wasserzusätzen immer das Prob.. irgendwann fing das Zeug, grad auch durch die Verbindung mit den Metallen im Kreislauf, an auszuflocken und die feinen (Düsen)Kühler zuzusetzen.. Wenn das so einfach wäre versteh ich nich, warum es die Wakü-Firmen nicht schaffen brauchbare farbige Wasserzusätze zu entwickeln..


----------



## pelkomoye (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Flurecin mit aufgenommen S.16*

Das is ne gute Frage! Also ich sag mal unsere Produkte werden zwar bis zu 3 Jahren aufgehoben, aber mit Metallen kommen sie da ja nicht in Berührung. Zwar in der Waschmaschine aber das ist ja nur kurz. Ich werde aber mal mit meinem Chef reden, denn VE-Wasser machen wir ja auch und da wäre das vielleicht sogar ne Möglichkeit, zumindes erstmal im Labor einen Langzeitversuch zu starten.


----------



## icecold (6. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Flurecin mit aufgenommen S.16*

Hallo an alle
heute habe ich endlich das Phenolphthalein und das Methylrot besorgen können. 
Also gleich zur Sache: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Fläschchen mit links Methylrot- und rechts Phenophthalein-Indikatorlösung.


Das Rosarote
/Phenophthalein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Bei der Herstellung ist ein Detail zu beachten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das Wasser aus wenn ich in die Inno Lösung Phenophthalein hinzugebe.
Der Grund die Lösung ist nicht alkalisch genug. Deshalb habe ich den PH-Wert mit etwas Natriumcarbonat (Na2CO3).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Am besten ist es wenn man erst den Indikator in das Wasser gibt und dann das Natriumcarbonat hinzugibt. 
Man benötigt aber nur ein zwei Spatelspitzen. 
Wenn man keine Spatel hat kann man einfach auch einen Löffel nehmen und das andere Ende benutzen ( im Bild leider gerade nicht drauf).

Dann erhält man auch ein schönes rosarot (siehe oben).


Das Gelbe
/Methylrot





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja das Methylrot wird gelb. Sorry pelkomoye. Rot wird es erst im sauren.

Besonderheiten beim Mischen gibt es keine.

Wie ihr sicher schon gemerkt habt, habe ich das Alu/Kupfer/Schlauch-Trio nicht mehr an einen Stift gehängt sondern einfach so rein gelegt.
Man merkt auch das Alu ein leicht Metall ist schwimmt sogar auf Wasser 
(liegt aber an den eingeschlossenen Luftbalsen).

Naja jedenfalls habe ich jetzt alle Glaser mit Alufolie und Gummiband verschlossen, weil es mir zu doof und teuer war immer Inno nachfüllen zu müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So ich es gefällt.
Ich werde jetzt noch den Start Post etwas aktualisieren.


MfG icecold


----------



## Skaos (7. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Hehe naja ob nun rot oder gelb 

Wobei ich sagen muss, wenns optisch passt find ich den Gelbton noch ne Ecke besser als das Grün-Gelbe was du vorher gemischt hattest, von daher gar kein schlechtes Nebenprodukt 

Aber das Pink is echt geil von der Farbkraft her, nich übel.. 

MfG Skaos


----------



## lippixyz (7. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Und wo kriegt man das alles her , könntet ja auch mal ne liste machen wie die pülverchen heissen und was es kostet und ob es auch so inner Apotheke zu kriegen ist denn ich spiele auch mit dem gedanken mein Wasser einzufärben weiss aber noch nicht welche farbe , das müsste man denn erstmal anschauen wies bei mir ist.


----------



## icecold (7. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Im Startpost habe ich mal alle Farben mit den entsprechenden Indikatoren auf gelistet.

Zur Beschaffungsfrage: Also ich habe die ganzen Indikatoren aus der Chemie-AG, also am geschicktesten ist es in einem Chemielabor zu arbeiten oder jemanden zu kennen der dort arbeitet. 

Ansonsten müsste es theoretisch in der Apotheke zu kriegen sein aber da manche Apotheker oft schon bei Bromthymolblau Bahnhof verstehen würde ich mir vielleicht auch die CAS-Nummer notieren. 


Noch zu den Farben: 
Mir ist beim Vergleichen der Bilder vom Anfang und den neuen aufgefallen, dass das Blaue Wasser doch einen leichten Grünstich bekommen hat. 
Nachdem ich den PH-Wert mit Natriumcarbonat etwas angehoben habe war wieder alles schön blau.
Es lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass durch das Verdampfen des Wassers auch der PH-Wert gesunken ist.


----------



## lippixyz (7. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Vielleicht wüsste jemand shop im www , wo man sowas kaufen kann


----------



## pelkomoye (7. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Sehr interessant 

Ja ich hab das Methylrot auch nur bei der Farbchromatografie gehabt ^^ somit war es 100%ig ;D 

So morgen bin ich endlich mal wieder in der Firma und nicht in Leuna auf lehrgang  somit kann ich das mal mit meinem Chef besprechen bezüglich den farbpulvern und wenn er nicht will mach ich es trozdem, die Frauen im labor sind ja immer sehr zuvorkommend


----------



## pelkomoye (10. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Hab nun endlich mal fragen können und heut auch gleich mit Versuch begonnen habe ein schönes rosa, rot und blau erstma gemischt aber bin im Moment zu faul alles mit Fotos reinzustellen ^^ Morgen mach ich noch ein paar versuche mit Metallen im Wasser und mit erhitzen! 

asso mein Chef meinte NaF wäre perfekt zum fluoreszieren 

nagut 1 Foto das schaff ich noch


----------



## icecold (10. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Ja sieht sehr gut aus.
Vor allem das Rot, das Blau ist auch nicht schlecht.  Es hat einen etwas anderen Farbton aber gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Das rosa haben wir ja schon.

Was sind das denn für Stoffe?


Ach ja Ich glaube das du mit NaF Natrium-Fluorescein meinst (auch Uranin genannt) und nicht das Salz Natriumfluorid.

Edit: Ich habe eine Shop im Internet gefunden der alle bisherigen Indikatoren außer Methylorange und Phenolphthalein(das nur als Indikator-Lösung da es in Reinform giftig ist)
auch an Privatpersonen verkauft. Der Name ist OMIKRON.


----------



## Skaos (10. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Super, endlich ne Bezugsquelle .. Danke auch für den anderen Tester.. der Blau Ton ist echt geil.. das rot natürlich auch, aber für mich spielt das Blau ne wichtige Rolle  Das Pink find ich nicht ganz so gelungen, das sah bei icecold kräftiger aus, mag aber auch an der Mischung liegen 

MfG Skaos


----------



## lippixyz (11. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Super das hab ich auch gesucht


----------



## pelkomoye (11. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Heute habe ich meinen Versuch fortgesetzt und mal kräftig bis 80° erhitzt mit Cu und Al Stücken drin. Sehr unspannend es hat sich nämlich nix verändert ^^
Nochmal zu den Farben (habe auch nochmal alle fotografiert, sind alle 0,1 od. 1%ig) es kann natürlich jede beliebige farbe gemischt werden auch mit jeder beliebigen stärke habe ja nur bsp gemacht und auf den fotos sieht man selbst die 0,1%ige lösungen sind meist schwarz in der flasche wenn genug drin ist. Habe auch nochmal alles was wir haben fotografiert und aufgelistet. Bilder nur im anhang weil i ned weis wie sie direkt in den artikel gehen ^^


  Zuerst die bilder vom färben, dann vom erwärmen, dann die farben der reihe nach, danach mal unser fluorescein was ja aber ne eigenfärbung hat, weswegen ich mir natriumfluorescein in der apotheke besorgen werde, dann mal das aus den farben gemischte grün für as (anton schlecker) vollwaschmittel und dann is mir ne super sache eingefallen im prinzip nen super langzeittest und zwar hängen bei uns stillgelegte durchsichtige rohrleitung die nach der stillegung mit wasser befüllt und das wasser gefärbt wurde. 

so die farben
  Basacidblau 756
  Patenblau V 85 01
  Panacare Rhodamin
  Simon + Werner Sonalin
  Dragocolor Brilliantrosa
  Tartrazingelb xx 90

  So und hier die zusammensetzung dermischungen im versuch aus dem volumen der zugegeben lösungen ermittel auf 1L berechnet, wobei hoffentlich klar wird wieso das farbstoffe sind und wieso ich mir so sicher bin das sich das zu 1000% löst ^^

BG 1 rosa            1L VE-Wasser + 6mg Rhodamin
  BG 2 rot               1L VE- Wasser + 60mg Dragocolor Brilliantrosa
  BG 3 blau            1L VE-Wasser + 10mg Patenblau

asso nochmal zusätzlich ja das rhodamin is wirklich rosa und das brilliantrosa wirklich rot ^^ au wenns komisch is


----------



## muckelpupp (12. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Beeindruckend! Verfolge euren Thread/die Versuche weiterhin sehr gespannt! Danke


----------



## Skaos (12. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Sehr geil, auch das grün hat auf jeden Fall was.. aber irgendwie kann ich mich noch nicht so ganz von dem Gedanken des Verstopften Düsenkühlers lösen, bei den Farbstoffen 

Zu dem Bilderupload.. so wie du die Pics im Anhang hast haben die ja eine Adresse bekommen, seht man wenn man drauf klickt.. diese kopierst du einfach und klickst beim Post erstellen oben in der Menüleiste auf "Grafik einfügen" (das gelbe Zeichen mit den grauen Bergen, neben dem für die Sprechblase zum Zitate einfügen) hier öffnet sich ein Fenster in dem der Link vom Bild eingegeben werden kann 

..Irgendwo gabs auch mal ein How To.. Bilderupload im Forum, aber ich fands einfacher das jetzt zu schreiben als auf die Suche zu gehen 

MfG Skaos


----------



## muckelpupp (12. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Der Vollständigkeit halber, hier noch der Link zur Anleitung von Klutten howto-bilderupload-im-forum. Ciao


----------



## Skaos (12. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Hehe Ich danke


----------



## pelkomoye (12. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

THX ^^

aber zu den verstopften Düßen: das sin mg/l ^^ also da passiert nix oder hast schonmal in ner waschmaschine irgenwelche farbrückstände vom Waschmittel gesehen? ^^ das sind so geringe mengen da is im trinkwasser ja wesentlich mehr gelöst und meine düse is noch nicht verstopft


----------



## Skaos (12. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

^^ naja inner Waschmaschine is der Durchfluss aber auch ein anderer, und die Menge an frischem Wasser welches hinzukommt dürfte auch keine unwesentlich große Rolle spielen 
So groß ist ein Wakü Kreislauf nicht und das Wasser läuft nirgends ab oder wird erneuert, da seh ich das Prob


----------



## pelkomoye (12. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

i merk scho du bist schwer zu überzeugen ^^ aber in den stillgelegten rohrleitungen is garkein durchfluss und da setzt sich nix ab und da ham se ned gespart mit farbe ^^

vllt solltest du mal probieren 10mg farbe abzuwägen XD da weisste wieso das bei uns lösungen sind


----------



## NCphalon (12. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Also ich hatte auchmal ewig ne natriumcarbonat+phenolphtalein mischung rumstehn un irgendwann is irgendwas ausgeflockt un die farbe is dünner geworden (nach en par monaten oder so)


----------



## Skaos (12. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*



pelkomoye schrieb:


> vllt solltest du mal probieren 10mg farbe abzuwägen XD da weisste wieso das bei uns lösungen sind



Das is mir schon klar.. 
wobei ich sagen muss das Argument mit den stillgelegten Rohren könnte mich echt fast überzegen


----------



## pelkomoye (12. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auchmal ewig ne natriumcarbonat+phenolphtalein mischung rumstehn un irgendwann is irgendwas ausgeflockt un die farbe is dünner geworden (nach en par monaten oder so)




wir reden ja von farbpulvern und nicht von salz + indikator 

btw bin mal gespannt wie das mit den natriumfluorescein wird und wie viel man davon braucht bzw obs des überhaupt gibt hier in der waldapotheke (ja die heisst wirklich so) 

asso nochmal zu den rohren is mir doch eben wieder eingefallen es gibt ja seit kurzen nen super video wo die auch mit drine sind in unserem schönen domal werk ^^ 

http://www.thueringer-allgemeine.de...Domal Werk Stadtilm&filename=zgt_om_domal.flv


----------



## icecold (12. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Deine Farben sehen sehr gut aus. Das Grün sieht vor allem irgendwie grüner aus.
Wo kann man denn die Pulver kaufen und wie teuer sind die?


----------



## pelkomoye (12. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Das hat der gute Eismann natürlich die ganze Woche vesäumt zu fragen ^^ Aber bin nochmal ne Woche in der Firma bevor ich wieder auf Lehrgang ins wunderbare Leuna darf 
Also werd i da nochmal fragen. Auf jedenfall is mir im sinn das das entweder in kleinen Eimern bei uns rumsteht oder i glaub dragocolor is sogar nen großes Fass wobei so eine Menge natürlich viel zu viel wäre. im prinzip täten ja die 3 Grundfarben zum Mischen reichen und davon auch nur 1g.

Deswegen is mir ja klar woher ich die Farben bekomme  bräuchte ja nur nen Schluck von den lösungen im labor wobei natürlich garkein bedarf vorhanden is da ich keine wakü habe XD

übrigens wusste keine einzige der 3 Labordamen was mit ner wakü anzufangen und zuerst dachte die eine das sei ein witz weil ein PC muss ja nich gekühlt werden 

Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich ne großtechnische umsetzung da sich da finanziell auch super lohnen würde aber das is ja nich so einfach ^^ vllt kann i ja bei bedarf was "besorgen" wenn jmd was braucht


----------



## pelkomoye (13. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Natürlich hat die gute Waldapotheke kein Natriumfluorescein aber das is jetzt eigentlich egal weil ich heute früh zwar nicht am Kupfer aber an den Aluteilen braune Stellen entdeckt habe. Was auch immer da passiert es ist nicht gut 

Interessant wäre mal zu wissen woraus die Farben bestehen i würd jetz nämlich mal annehmen das da nen Salz mit drin ist. 

Hab den super Effekt auch an meinem Auto wo das 24k Gold seit der ersten Winterfahrt mit dem Streusalz nen super grünes Oxid gebildet hat. 

Da es ja nun anscheinend das Ende eine schönen Idee ist werde ich jetz doch das Fluorescein aus der Arbeit nehmen dann hab ich zumindest 3 mal nen halben Liter buntes VE-Wasser was im UV-Licht leuchtet 

Sehr schade eigentlich

Mal sehn was jetz noch passiert mit dem guten Alu über die Zeit


----------



## Skaos (14. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Tja Schade aber wie ich anfangs schonma sagte muss es nen Haken geben, da sonst die großen Firmen wohl auch schon auf den Dreh gekommen wären.. aber danke für deine Bemühungen hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht auch diese Seite mitzuverfolgen  .. hoffen wir einfach mit den Indikatoren passiert nicht irgendwann das gleiche..


----------



## pelkomoye (15. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*



Skaos schrieb:


> aber danke für deine Bemühungen hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht auch diese Seite mitzuverfolgen


  mach doch gerne sachen um andere zu begeistern und wenn se mir gefallen ^^ da hängt man sich doch gerne mal rein wenns spass macht un interessant is 
naja warten wirs mal ab ^^ mein chef meinte indikator is schlecht zwecks ph unneutral ;D 
übrigens hat sich an den flecken nix verschlimmert  mal sehn was die zeit bringt!


----------



## icecold (15. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Ja finde es auch schade.
Aber den Indikatoren geht es sehr gut.


----------



## Skaos (15. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

hm wenn sich nix weiter tut bei dem Flecken.. schon komisch, andre Reaktionsquellen/Verunreinigungen sind gänzlich auszuschließen, ja?


----------



## pelkomoye (16. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Is ja eig nix drin zum Reagiren. Und mit den PE Flaschen dürfte ja auch nix reagieren od?


----------



## pelkomoye (16. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Ok sind PP Flaschen^^
mitlerweile sin so kleine Farbflöcken/plätchen zu erkennen!


----------



## Skaos (17. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

^^ naja dann is das Thema wohl endgültig dahin, Schade.. Aber ich weiß nu, warum ich so schwer zu überzeugen war


----------



## pelkomoye (18. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

jaja


----------



## icecold (19. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Aber bei den Indikatoren sieht es unverändert gut aus.


----------



## pelkomoye (21. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Immerhin 

Super das wenigstens das funzt  

Ich hab jetz um die Aluteile rum schöne Farbansammlungen ^^

Aber eins hab ich verschwiegen schon die ganze Zeit weil ich mir nicht sicher war ob da nochwas kommt: bei der roten Farbe is iwie garnix XD keine Ablagerung keine Ausflockung kein Rost!

Aber was nicht is kann ja noch werden ;D


----------



## Meph (23. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Ich hab jetzt ausser dem ersten Post nix gelesen, 
aber es könnte trotzdem noch nich angesprochen worden sein:

Uranin (also Natrium Fluorescein) hab ich in mehrere kleine Ampullen gefüllt - von derselben Lösung (mit normalem Leitungswasser - evtl liegt es an lebenden Mikroorganismen oder dem pH-Wert oder ähnlichem).
Die Ampulle, die seit 2-3 Wochen am Fenster steht ist bei normalem Tageslicht schon merklich schwächer grellgelb als die in einem dunklen Schrank gelagerte...

Da möcht ich nich wissen wie das nach 3 Monaten mit UV Bestrahlung und am besten noch mit Fenster und direkter Sonneneinstrahlung wird...

Aber weil wohl die meisten hier recht oft an der WaKü basteln und demnach das Wasser wechseln lohnt sich Uranin sicherlich...so ein geiles Zeug^^


----------



## icecold (24. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Also mir ist jetzt kein so großer Unterschied auf gefallen.
Aber das es ein geiles Zeug ist da hast du recht. Und färbt wie sau, 500g Uranin färben 4000m2 Wasser sichtbar gelb/gürn.


----------



## xEbo (26. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Zum Thema weiß (einige Seiten vorher), Raki+Wasser -> milchige Flüssigkeit, die zwar nicht wirklich weiß ist aber immerhin in die Richtung tendiert. Wenn jetzt noch ein Chemiker vorbeikommt der eine Analyse macht warum das so funktioniert wär das super 

ahja[x]Abo für den Test


----------



## icecold (26. März 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Danke für den Tipp.
Da ist zwar schon Ethanol drin, das Bakterien, Algen, usw. abtötet aber mehr hilft mehr.
Und nun zum Grund warum, das weiß wird:
Das liegt an den nicht wasserlöslichen ätherischen Ölen im Raki, die beim mischen mit Wasser eine Emulsion bilden. Link
Leider wird die Beschaffung dieses Getränks für mich etwas schwieriger, da ich noch unter 18 bin und ich glaube das wir keinen Raki in der Chemie AG haben.
Man müsste mal schauen welche Öle das genau sind und dann kann ich auch einen Test damit machen.

Mfg


----------



## Hadruhne (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Hallo zusammen,

den Thread habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal komplett gelesen, danach abonniert. Seither warte ich auf ein Ergebnis. Kann man das bitte in den Startpost integrieren. Oder mal ein vorläufiges Ergebnis bekanntgeben. Bin zu faul den Thread nochmal zu lesen.

mfg


----------



## h_tobi (13. August 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Ich hatte den Test auch vor einiger Zeit mal gelesen und finde ihn sehr gut und informativ.
Auf jeden Fall habe ich heute das Abo nachgeholt, somit geht mir die gute Anleitung nicht mehr verloren.


----------



## icecold (14. August 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*



Hadruhne schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> den Thread habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal komplett gelesen, danach abonniert. Seither warte ich auf ein Ergebnis. Kann man das bitte in den Startpost integrieren. Oder mal ein vorläufiges Ergebnis bekanntgeben. Bin zu faul den Thread nochmal zu lesen.
> 
> mfg



Im Moment sieht es ganz gut aus finde ich.
Ich denke ich mache zum einjährigen bestehen, mal noch ein großes Update, mit vielen Bildern und überarbeite mal noch den Startpost, dass da alles drinn ist.

MfG icecold


----------



## Skaos (14. August 2010)

*AW: Langzeittest: PH-Indikatoren zum Färben des Wassers- Das Rosarot und Das Gelbe*

Hehe mal ehrlich is ja bald Einjähriges.. Wahnsinn 

Und noch besser für die Ergbenisse wenn sich bisher nichts tat


----------

